# Fishing Buddies



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Two friends were able to join me on the river yesterday . . . . Mike, a PHWFF supporter from Buda . . . . . and Dave, my partner, and Vise Chairman of Fly Tying in San Antonio. 

The river is springing into action (pun intended), and the fish are waking up from their winter nap. Frogs are appearing along the river bank, and even some baby grasshoppers are showing up in the vegetation. The minnows along the water's edge are small and silvery, and tiny flies in the #10 and #12 sizes seemed to be good choices. 

With that in mind, some hot pink and electric chartreuse San Marcos Worms, in size 10, were chosen to tempt our fishy friends. It has been a blast to use the new silicon "Squirmy Worm" material, which replaces the more rigid wrist bands that I have been using for years. The original SMW was good . . . . these new ones are dynamite. 

One bass hit the SMR three times, on three consecutive casts, and dropped it each time. So, the 5wt rod, with a big gnarly brown and red wolly bugger, was called into action. The fish hit again, and this time reluctantly came to the kayak for a quick mug shot. 

Back in the dense lily pads, the wolly bugger was bounced along the bottom in hopes of enticing a big mama bass, guarding her nest. Instead, a monster turtle batted at the fly, impaling a fore leg on the hook. Imagine hauling a big, mad, foul hooked turtle, out of thick lily pads, with a 5wt fly rod. Yeah! It was fun. Of course, at first I didn't know it was a turtle, and thought it might be the fish of a lifetime. Oh well. 

Let's go fishing


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

That green-eyed, pink-tailed fly in picture 7 isn't in the Orvis catalog. I love it!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Outearly said:


> That green-eyed, pink-tailed fly in picture 7 isn't in the Orvis catalog. I love it!


Thanks.

I was just clowning around on the vise . . . . so I call it my "Clown" fly.

#8 3x streamer hook

Dumbbell eyes

1 ea. green, pink, yellow squirmy worm material

Double the pink into a loop and tie on a tail
(pink, red, or orange to mimic crawfish pinchers . . . green to look like frog legs)

Tie on a green body, drag some material over the dumbbell and attach just behind the eye of the hook

Tie a yellow over the green

Cast and hold on tight


----------

